# Epic Percussion – Cinematic Percussion Instruments by Splash Sound Review



## Thorsten Meyer (Apr 19, 2019)

*Epic Percussion – Cinematic Percussion Instruments by Splash Sound Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2019/04...ercussion-instruments-by-splash-sound-review/

*Epic Percussion by Splash Sound Review*
Epic Percussion by Splash Sound is a percussive library for a composer that works on trailer and film score and need heavy & epic beats. Splash Sound did send a review copy with no strings attached. Like many composers, I am a fan of percussive libraries, and I looked forward to this new addition to my selection and tone pallet of percussive/drum libraries.

*Sound*
One important uniqueness of this library is that you can use the library as expected in Kontakt. You also have access to the 3440 WAV format samples (44.1kHz / 24bit, stereo) which is exceptionally good as you can add the WAV files into tools like Atlas or use the WAV files like you would use beats and loops in your DAW.






Epic Percussion – Cinematic Percussion Instruments by Splash Sound Review – Low Hits

There are plenty of MIDI files included keeping you started. Splash Sound did include a large variety of different playstyles and grooves which you can easily vary in your DAW with some MIDI actions or functions to generate something different. Overall there are 100 midi incorporated.

Read the Full Review here:

*Epic Percussion – Cinematic Percussion Instruments by Splash Sound Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2019/04...ercussion-instruments-by-splash-sound-review/


----------

